# .410 Sage Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A boomer sage grouse with a .410, #5 shot:









More of the same:


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

sexy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, we have a lot of Sage Grouse this year.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

They sure are a pretty bird.

Nice shooting


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Love my 410, just breaks the bank to buy shells!!!!

Nice birds!


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice Birds! I grew up shooting a .410 sage grouse hunting. I still hunt it, its been passed down in our family for 80 or so years. They are great guns, and anybody who says their too small should practice their accuracy with a .410. Since mine is forever old, I have the added bonus of it being a bolt action single shot. 

Nice shooting and stay strong with the .410


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

good looking birds. never shot a .410 before.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

benjicunney said:


> Nice Birds! I grew up shooting a .410 sage grouse hunting. I still hunt it, its been passed down in our family for 80 or so years. They are great guns, and anybody who says their too small should practice their accuracy with a .410. Since mine is forever old, I have the added bonus of it being a bolt action single shot.
> 
> Nice shooting and stay strong with the .410


Wow, don't see many of those .410 bolt-drivens out around anymore. I grew up with a model 42 Winchester. Wish I still had it.

Those pellets fly out of a .410 about the same speed as a 12 gauge......just isn't very many of them, especially #5s.

Can't believe how pricey .410 ammo has become.


----------

